# Games



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay everyone heres my problem,

I have to have a game for the Halloween party with the cubs. Now theres no big hurry or need but a game with a halloween theam would be fun. 

thanks 
-Clay


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Why not look in my site's Games Section? There's some good ideas in there.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

We can't bob for apples but I like the dougnut on a string and pumkin bowling.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

There is a game out called atmosfears that is really cool at a halloween party. comes on a vhs and dvd now I think.


----------

